

If you think it’s rude to look at co-authors’ data, you’re not doing science - tokenadult
http://retractionwatch.com/2015/06/18/if-you-think-its-rude-to-ask-to-look-at-your-co-authors-data-youre-not-doing-science-guest-post/

======
wodenokoto
Sounds to me like he just wanted author credit without doing the work.

